# Looking For: Death - Crystal Mountain Drum Tabs



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey guys. Anyone out there with Crystal Mountain drum tab or _any _help with drums that'll get me started on recording my Death cover? I've looked high and low and I can't find anything!

Please help because I can't figure out what Hoglan is playing and I'm a total newb to drums so I can't transcribe them, but I can programme them if given tab. (I'm not sure but does Guitar Pro guitar tab come with drums or something?)

This guy seems to be doing a good job but I can't figure it out for love nor money... 



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elysian (Aug 17, 2008)

i used the guitar pro file to make my drum track for it, in fact, i've got an mp3 of it if you want, though its got some crappy guitar recorded for certain sections... i like to play to it... i could also export the drum track to a midi if you'd like, so you can pop it in your sequencer.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i used the guitar pro file to make my drum track for it, in fact, i've got an mp3 of it if you want, though its got some crappy guitar recorded for certain sections... i like to play to it...



Sure! That would be great! How much guitar is overdubbed? And can it be removed?

Oh and sure. I've got no idea how MIDI works but it'll be fun finding out!  I hope it works with Hydrogen. I just downloaded that...


----------



## Elysian (Aug 17, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Sure! That would be great! How much guitar is overdubbed? And can it be removed?



no, but i did a late edit of my post, if you want the midi i can give that to you


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> no, but i did a late edit of my post, if you want the midi i can give that to you



That would be sweet man! I'll credit you when I post it up on my music sites.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 17, 2008)

don't need to, its from a guitar pro  i'll work on that in just a bit, i'm in linux right now


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> don't need to, its from a guitar pro  i'll work on that in just a bit, i'm in linux right now



Cool man thanks! I just installed Hydrogen to replace Beatcraft and apparently it works on Windows. Who knew...?


----------



## Elysian (Aug 17, 2008)

i have a hard time keeping up with the guy in the video you posted, he's all over the place tempo wise


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i have a hard time keeping up with the guy in the video you posted, he's all over the place tempo wise



I know but the others I found didn't even play the correct stuff! Missing loads of hits and whatnot. This guy _seems _to play the best out of the ones I found.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 17, 2008)

heres that midi

http://www.elysian-online.com/Death-Crystal_Mountain_Drums.mid


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> heres that midi
> 
> http://www.elysian-online.com/Death-Crystal_Mountain_Drums.mid



Cheers man! It sounds good! I found out midi doesn't work with Beatcraft OR Hydrogen and I tried putting it into Reaper but that didn't work. It played but with no sound... :urk:

How do you get it to work?


----------



## Elysian (Aug 17, 2008)

i import it into cubase and use drumkit from hell 2 to do the sounds...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i import it into cubase and use drumkit from hell 2 to do the sounds...



Crap I don't have any of that...  I'm working on alternative ways though.

Schweet! I just got it working! Thanks for all the help Adam!


----------

